# Petit problème avec mon i-pod nano 8gb



## Léanouu (20 Décembre 2008)

Bonjour, Bonsoir

J'ai acheté aujourd'hui même un Ipod' nano 8gb, j'ai suivi le mode d'emploi, très minimaliste cela dit, et, comme j'avais dejà une version de itunes sur mon ordinateur portable, j'ai tenté l'installation, j'ai windows xp. Je branche le cable du ipod' et là, l'assistant d'installation cherche... && comme il ne trouve pas, vous savez sûrement, dit que le matériel est défectueux etc...
J'ai installé la dernière version de itunes, appuyé plusieurs fois sur centre+menu du i-pod, redémarrer plusieurs fois mon ordinateur, j'ai même installer un logiciel pilote ( j'étais vraiment désespérer, car je ne sais trop à quoi ça sert, mais c'était conseillé sur un site, alors...) et itunes ne détecte pas l'ipod.

S'il vous plaît, sauvez moi !

Je vous remercie d'avance.


----------



## fandipod (21 Décembre 2008)

Essaye de désinstaller et réinstaller Itunes....


----------



## Macuserman (25 Décembre 2008)

UP:
Salut à tous!

Depuis ce soir, j'ai un nouvel iPod Nano 8Gb 4G chromatic.
Mon Finder l'affiche, avec ses dossiers et sous dossiers, mais quand la page iTunes se lance (ce qui est à priori normal).
J'ai été quelque peu inquiet&#8230;

Voici la solution, passé en mode disque manuellement, puis relancer.
Débrancher de l'ordi, puis fermer l'appli iTunes (quitter, pas réduire).
Brancher l'iPod et aucun autre périphérique à iTunes.

Voili 

Bonnes fêtes à tous!


----------



## Léanouu (28 Décembre 2008)

Merci de m'avoir répondu.

J'ai finalement pût installer mon ipod' sur un autre ordi.


----------

